
The Inuit don't shout at their children – so why do we? - indogooner
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/may/12/the-inuit-dont-shout-at-their-children-so-why-do-we
======
foxyv
My policy about kids is to never shout unless it's to protect life and limb.
If they are about to feed the dog a chocolate bar or walk across the street
into traffic then shout away. Same with my animals.

If you shout about everything then they will just learn to ignore you when you
yell. Worse than that, they will learn to shout when they are upset too. Then
you just end up as two people screaming at each other and nothing is
accomplished.

------
chayesfss
I’m part Eskimo and grew up I. Alaska. My mom yelled at me, this is a
different time:place.

------
hguhghuff
I don't shout at my kids, pretty much ever.

There's also no punishment, no time out, no naughty corner.

They rarely get in trouble with me either.

No punishment, just understanding and explanations.

If they do something that really bothers me I ask myself if I've have ever
properly explained to them why that behavior isn't OK.

I once got very angry and shouted at one of my kids and shook my finger at him
but it was all an act. He crossed the road without looking and I wanted after
a lifetime of me not getting angry, to badly shock him, to really frighten
him, to slam home the importance of looking when crossing the road.

------
dvhh
Previously :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19396563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19396563)

